# Samba config using Webmin



## 24giovanni (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi,

I'm trying to set up Samba windows networking share using webmin but I'm note sure what to place in all the entries. If someone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it.

I'm running a win98 machine and a red hat linux 8.0 machine. When I first boot up both machines I can see both in network neighborhood but 5 mins later I can only see my win98 machine. Any ideas?


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is a copy of my config, its long... 

# Samba config file created using SWAT
# from outgoing.techcenter.pacifier.net (216.65.159.2)
# Date: 2003/01/27 17:31:11

# Global parameters
[global]
coding system = 
client code page = 850
code page directory = /etc/codepages
workgroup = WORKGROUP
netbios name = SOCRATES
netbios aliases = 
netbios scope = 
server string = Samba Server
interfaces = 
bind interfaces only = No
security = SHARE
encrypt passwords = No
update encrypted = No
allow trusted domains = Yes
hosts equiv = 
min passwd length = 5
map to guest = Never
null passwords = No
password server = 
smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd
root directory = 
passwd program = /bin/passwd
passwd chat = *new*password* %n\n *new*password* %n\n *changed*
passwd chat debug = No
username map = 
password level = 0
username level = 0
unix password sync = No
restrict anonymous = No
lanman auth = Yes
use rhosts = No
ssl = No
ssl hosts = 
ssl hosts resign = 
ssl CA certDir = /etc/ssl/certs
ssl CA certFile = 
ssl server cert = 
ssl server key = 
ssl client cert = 
ssl client key = 
ssl require clientcert = No
ssl require servercert = No
ssl ciphers = 
ssl version = ssl2or3
ssl compatibility = No
log level = 0
syslog = 1
syslog only = No
log file = /var/log/samba.%m
max log size = 50
timestamp logs = Yes
debug hires timestamp = No
debug pid = No
debug uid = No
protocol = NT1
min protocol = CORE
read bmpx = No
read raw = Yes
write raw = Yes
nt smb support = Yes
nt pipe support = Yes
nt acl support = Yes
announce version = 4.5
announce as = NT
max mux = 50
max xmit = 65535
name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast
max packet = 65535
max ttl = 259200
max wins ttl = 518400
min wins ttl = 21600
time server = No
change notify timeout = 60
deadtime = 0
getwd cache = Yes
keepalive = 300
lpq cache time = 10
max smbd processes = 0
max disk size = 0
max open files = 10000
read size = 16384
socket options = TCP_NODELAY
stat cache size = 50
total print jobs = 0
load printers = Yes
printcap name = /etc/printcap
enumports command = 
addprinter command = 
deleteprinter command = 
show add printer wizard = Yes
os2 driver map = 
strip dot = No
character set = 
mangled stack = 50
stat cache = Yes
domain groups = 
domain admin group = 
domain guest group = 
domain admin users = 
domain guest users = 
machine password timeout = 604800
add user script = 
delete user script = 
logon script = 
logon path = \\%N\%U\profile
logon drive = 
logon home = \\%N\%U
domain logons = No
os level = 20
lm announce = Auto
lm interval = 60
preferred master = Auto
local master = No
domain master = Auto
browse list = Yes
dns proxy = No
wins proxy = No
wins server = 
wins support = No
wins hook = 
kernel oplocks = Yes
oplock break wait time = 0
add share command = 
change share command = 
delete share command = 
config file = 
preload = 
lock dir = /var/lock/samba
utmp dir = 
wtmp dir = 
utmp hostname = %m
utmp consolidate = No
default service = 
message command = 
dfree command = 
valid chars = 
remote announce = 
remote browse sync = 
socket address = 0.0.0.0
homedir map = 
time offset = 0
unix realname = Yes
NIS homedir = No
source environment = 
panic action = 
hide local users = No
host msdfs = No
winbind uid = 
winbind gid = 
template homedir = /home/%D/%U
template shell = /bin/false
winbind separator = \
winbind cache time = 15
comment = 
path = 
alternate permissions = No
username = 
guest account = root
invalid users = 
valid users = 
admin users = 
read list = 
write list = 
printer admin = 
force user = 
force group = 
read only = Yes
create mask = 0744
force create mode = 00
security mask = -1
force security mode = -1
directory mask = 0755
force directory mode = 00
directory security mask = -1
force directory security mode = -1
inherit permissions = No
guest only = No
guest ok = No
only user = No
hosts allow = 
hosts deny = 
status = Yes
max connections = 0
min print space = 0
strict sync = No
sync always = No
write cache size = 0
max print jobs = 1000
printable = No
postscript = No
printing = bsd
print command = lpr -r -P%p %s
lpq command = lpq -P%p
lprm command = lprm -P%p %j
lppause command = 
lpresume command = 
queuepause command = 
queueresume command = 
printer name = 
printer driver = 
printer driver file = /etc/samba/printers.def
printer driver location = 
default case = lower
case sensitive = No
preserve case = Yes
short preserve case = Yes
mangle case = No
mangling char = ~
hide dot files = Yes
delete veto files = No
veto files = 
hide files = 
veto oplock files = 
map system = No
map hidden = No
map archive = Yes
mangled names = Yes
mangled map = 
browseable = Yes
blocking locks = Yes
fake oplocks = No
locking = Yes
utmp = No
oplocks = Yes
level2 oplocks = Yes
 oplock contention limit = 2
posix locking = Yes
strict locking = No
share modes = Yes
copy = 
include = 
exec = 
preexec close = No
postexec = 
root preexec = 
root preexec close = No
root postexec = 
available = Yes
volume = 
fstype = NTFS
set directory = No
wide links = Yes
follow symlinks = Yes
dont descend = 
magic script = 
magic output = 
delete readonly = No
dos filemode = No
dos filetimes = No
dos filetime resolution = No
fake directory create times = No
vfs object = 
vfs options = 
msdfs root = No

[printers]
comment = All Printers
path = /var/spool/samba
printable = Yes
browseable = No

[Home]
path = /home
read only = No
guest ok = Yes

[usr]
path = /usr
read only = No
guest ok = Yes

[etc]
path = /etc
read only = No
guest ok = Yes

[var]
path = /var
read only = No
guest ok = Yes


----------



## 24giovanni (Jan 16, 2003)

Would the conf. file still be the same if it's not configured by swat?

And any ideas as to why linux pc is listed in NN and then 5 mins later its not?


----------



## 24giovanni (Jan 16, 2003)

Do I need to do anything to the following files: hosts, sysconfig files in etc or lmhosts in samba? If so, what?

Thanks again!!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

you shouldn't need to. lmhosts is just a lookup table of netbios names, hosts, is a DNS table.. and sysconfig ... dunno about that, think thats a SysV deal. :winkgrin: and yea the file would be the same even if it wasn't configured by swat.


----------

